# [SOLVED] Laptop Mounts for Veh



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

I am looking for an inexpensive vehicle mount for my laptop. I have an Acer 5100 and drive a truck (semi-tractor/trailer). I have seen several but all want about $300+. Anyone have any ideas? I have thought about building my own but don't know where to start for componants.:4-dontkno


----------



## petemosss (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Laptop Mounts for Veh*

Think plumber. Use 1/2" or 3/8" galvanized pipe fittings for angles and nipples to get correct heights or offsets. Use a same size floor flange for mounting on bottom and at laptop cradle. Use small flat head screws and nylock nuts on both areas for flush fitting and "0" clearances, ie. bottom of laptop to cradle. I just used a piece of black plastic cut the same size as my laptop and bent a little flange on it kinda like a music stand. The industrial strength Velcro works fantastic to attach laptop to the cradle, just be aware of any cooling holes to not cover with Velcro. A hole can be cut in cradle with a small hole saw for a custom vent if needed. very cool. sorry. Screw one floor flange to floor and use a pipe union to be able to quick disconnect the computer stand if need be. The electrical aisle in your favorite home box store has flexible, split black plastic conduit which fits over whole assembly to give the $300 look. 1" or 1 1/4" i remember. I put mine together for a 60 city concert tour last year and it worked like a charm. I even had the laptop velcro'd to a cooler for part of it too and it held on for dear life in nyc, philly, la etc... Maybe have $25 total in it. With the right configuration in your truck you can have it swing in to use and still be able to get it out of the way and still see the screen. You know your rig better than anyone!


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Laptop Mounts for Veh*

:4-cheers:Thanks, That is a great idea. My laptop has been riding in the passenger's seat, and knock on simulated wood grain, has not hit the floor yet! I definately need it to swing back out of the way to allow access between the seats to the sleeper. My cooler is allready in the way but one prob. at a time. Even the largest of cabs seems small after a while, unless you are reaching for something while driving.


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Laptop Mounts for Veh*

Got R Done!








Not the purdyest, but functionable! THANKS


----------



## petemosss (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh boy! Truckers downloading the latest Brittney and Paris exiting their vehicle shots and playing Halo while careening down America's blacktops. What have I started! Just kidding. It's nice to be able to help a big truck driver out for a change. I can't count the # of times that one of the "Knights of the Road" have bailed me out.


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

http://http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/lets-see-your-rig-80376.html#post1092859

Works great just hard to type and drive. I'm glad there are still some drivers who will help out. They are getting few and far between. We're getting a bad image these days.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Looking good!
Now...gotta pic of the rig that rig is in?


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

1997 Freightliner FLD112, Cummins M11 Engine, Super 10 Trans


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Nice truck!
But it's missing something.......


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

:upset:

I'm poking around right now. Uaw went on strike, GM not taking our loads so I'm running a Chrysler load and have 20 hrs to go 400 mi. DAMN UNIONS


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Whats missing, Needs some chrome. Maybe a Large Chicken Wing on top


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

ashumann12 said:


> Whats missing, Needs some chrome. Maybe a Large Chicken Wing on top


Why, a TSF decal of course!:grin:

Bummer on that UAW strike.... :sigh:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

How can I get some? I'll proudly display it with my OOIDA Decals


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Check this link... http://www.cafepress.com/tsfcom.76602476

Those would look good on your truck!


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Cool Thanks Just ordered som decals and a baseball jersey


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

You know what this site is missing?


A Trucker Tech area! HUMMM Makes me think


----------

